# When can I start training my ringneck dove?



## Siowow (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello Everyone! I'm new to this forum. I'm so happy it exists!

Three weeks ago I got a baby ringneck dove from a lady with an over-crowded coop. We named our baby Deedo! Deedo was about 2 weeks old when it first came - it's probably a month old at this point? We were hoping to train the bird to come to us when called, and also to poop on specific surfaces if possible. I'm not sure at what age we could start the training? I've been trying to hold my hand in front of it while saying its name, and reward it when it steps onto my hand, but it doesn't seem to be able to make the association yet.

Any tips and advice on training will be greatly appreciated! 

P.S. I've attached a photo when Deedo first came, and a photo of it now.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow, Deedo looks so much better now! What a cutie! You did a great job.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The more you spend time around him, the more he will be used to and comfortable with you. Treats will help him to want to get on your hand. With a bird, it is more when they want to do something, rather then when we want them to. You have to get them to want to. This comes with trust which takes time. As far as pooping where you want, probably not going to happen. Good luck with that one.


----------

